# Experiment: Living off of Whey for 4 weeks .... Anyone want to see this?



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Considering doing a little experiment. Currently dieting, training twice daily as per Aus's reccomended protocol and already finding myself getting a little tired of so much chicken (although I'm already consuming ~300g in whey a day + 1kg of chicken normally). So I'm considering do a 4 week experiment, where by Monday - Saturday I will ONLY consume Whey... 650g a day, so well over 500 grams of protein per day.. Then on Sundays, a carb refeed (Clean foods predominately).

Want to see how this effects my body composition... Can you really get the same results with JUST whey? Is meat really that important? Is it JUST about protein intake, or does the sources actually matter? Does it prove better or worse for cutting? etc! Really just to put Whey to the test!! I know some people will say you need veg blah blah, I eat little of it atm and I'm well, so 4 weeks with even less won't kill me.. I'd supplement with a quality Multi, Omegas and D3, and possibly other things if anyone has anything they feel might be particuarly useful.

SO anyone want to see this happen? Want to see this logged on UK-M?


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

I'd be interested to see how you get on mate,sounds interesting.Rather you than me!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

I'd be interested in this mate. I know people say to get whole foods but isn't protein just protein? Plus whey is a good form of protein


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

get carnivor protein atleast...?


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

You must be mad, I would never last a month doing that.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

if i remember correctly eating solids uses more calories to digest and distribute the nutrients so in turn will equal more fat loss.

im sure someone will correct me if im wrong


----------



## liam7200 (Jan 22, 2011)

I'm with golfdelta rather you than me, but cant wait too see how this goes mate... post some before and after pics up


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

I personally love the taste of whey.. I can consume it endlessly, so in a sense I'll enjoy this.. That's it Liam. Whey is a quality source, but its also quickly digested, does this matter? I want to see how my strength changes, my composition changes... I should lean up, but how much muscle will I keep..


----------



## bottleneck25 (Sep 25, 2009)

Will you be having it with water only or milk aswell mate ?


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Water... Following on from my current diet approach, little to no fats or carbs during the week, then refeed on Sunday. (only started just under 2 weeks ago, so far so good.)


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

i always wonder this lol im guessing ur gunna feel like crap tho not eating solid food?

i dont see the harm but a month is a long time


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Yeah if you must.

I think you'll look **** flat and loose muscle.

Carbs are important.


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

I spend 3-4 days living off just whey shakes when studying for an exam.

I felt hungry a lot and farted like a metronome all day.

Maybe take a lot of oxys too to kill appetite.


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

A month IMO Is a good amount of time, enough to HOPEFULLY see some noticeable changes, and note trends etc.. Any less time I think would be a little pointless.


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

MXD said:


> Yeah if you must.
> 
> I think you'll look **** flat and loose muscle.
> 
> Carbs are important.


What do you know? You're tiny.

:whistling:


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

As has already been said "rather you than me" but i'm very interested to see how you'll get on


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Big Joe who used to post on here did it with just whey, aminos and a few other supps for a couple of weeks if i recall correctly and it didn't do him any harm.


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

MXD said:


> Yeah if you must.
> 
> I think you'll look **** flat and loose muscle.
> 
> Carbs are important.


Everyone's different IMO. Plenty of bodybuilders who take a low/no carb approach.. Plenty who consume carbs.. As we all know in this game, not one thing works for everyone.. Yes you may look flat during due to lack of glycogen, hence refeeds on Sunday.

Just started 1g of Test each week, and T3 + Clen 2 on 2 Off... so I doubt I'll lose much muscle if I do.


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

SonOfZeus said:


> Everyone's different IMO. Plenty of bodybuilders who take a low/no carb approach.. Plenty who consume carbs.. As we all know in this game, not one thing works for everyone.. Yes you may look flat during due to lack of glycogen, hence refeeds on Sunday.
> 
> Just started 1g of Test each week, and T3 + Clen 2 on 2 Off... so I doubt I'll lose much muscle if I do.


Lol your body will look best when it's in balance. There is no need for this extreme anything if your a healthy active training male weather it be diet approach or drug use.

Being extreme in everything is retarded. Be balanced. Or you will be out of balance.


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

MXD said:


> Lol your body will look best when it's in balance. There is no need for this extreme anything if your a healthy active training male weather it be diet approach or drug use.
> 
> Being extreme in everything is retarded. Be balanced. Or you will be out of balance.


Each to their own! I tend to live my life in extremes in a sense.. It's either one or the other, I find it difficult to find and/or settle at a middle ground.. That's just how I am.

Again, everyone's different.


----------



## jamster85 (Aug 1, 2011)

subbed! i cant loose weight at all! in fact im gettin pretty fcked off with even trying! i also love whey ( currently on the new igf-1 whey shake) tried t5s and clen and no fat lost at all! so if you loose fat while doing it il be following shortly after lol


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

jamster85 said:


> subbed! i cant loose weight at all! in fact im gettin pretty fcked off with even trying! i also love whey ( currently on the new igf-1 whey shake) tried t5s and clen and no fat lost at all! so if you loose fat while doing it il be following shortly after lol


Hmm. You CAN lose fat, you're just doing something wrong... Do you count your calories/macros? If you aren't losing weight, you aren't eating under maintinence. High protein diet under maintinence with solid training = lose fat, minimal muscle loss... Which is technically what should occur with this approach, but that's the debate!


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

SonOfZeus said:


> Each to their own! I tend to live my life in extremes in a sense.. It's either one or the other, I find it difficult to find and/or settle at a middle ground.. That's just how I am.
> 
> Again, everyone's different.


I used to be that way I saw the light.

I was eating like Aus suggested last year and looked a sack of **** on more aas and peds than I now use.

I now eat smart with huge refeeds still and am in the best shape of my life.

I've seen this is others too when you remove carbs and force ketosis its less metabolically efficent.. you actually burn less energy.. thus less ffa.. If you want an east time of dieting that's sustainable and keepable with no crazy I gained 14b refeeds and thus feeling like $hit. Keep your ped use sensible gaugeable (not this 2 on off $hit..). And adjust sensibly.You'd be suprised by dropping 25g cafrbs you can ease yourself into another 4lb or so loss..

But whatever bro as said everyone is different.

I'll say this tho, we're all far similar than we ever are different.


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

MXD said:


> I used to be that way I saw the light.
> 
> I was eating like Aus suggested last year and looked a sack of **** on more aas and peds than I now use.
> 
> ...


That's fine, it's only 4 weeks, if this approach doesn't work well I'll ditch it and rethink, at which point I can consult you for your advice should you wish to give it. Always nice to experiment and find out how your body responds to certain things, be it good or bad.


----------



## bottleneck25 (Sep 25, 2009)

It would be ALOT easier to preper you meals but I give you a couple of days and you be craving a nice big chicken breast lol


----------



## tprice (Aug 28, 2011)

get a before and after pic (both before training, say first thing in the morning on a sunday or something)

that 'whey' we can see if its really done any harm or even any good!


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

bens1991 said:


> It would be ALOT easier to preper you meals but I give you a couple of days and you be craving a nice big chicken breast lol


Aha I doubt it!!!


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

Subbed mate. Best thread on here atm x


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

Interested in this. Will you post it in here (gen con) or one of the other forums?


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

I'll have it in general chat if the mods will allow it, as thats the busiest area and will get the most views/feedback... But we'll see.


----------



## Mockett (Jun 26, 2012)

im interested in this as im a poor student thought of doing it before but got put of thinking about the liquid sihts


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Can't imagine it'd be a great idea full time.. Where do you train in Plymouth? Used to train in Gym7 whilst I was there, great gym!


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

Very interested.

Time to buy shares in Andrex. Super Whey me.


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Good idea..well worth a go, I really hope this goes well for you S.O.Z. Subbed, good luck bud!!


----------



## Mockett (Jun 26, 2012)

SonOfZeus said:


> Can't imagine it'd be a great idea full time.. Where do you train in Plymouth? Used to train in Gym7 whilst I was there, great gym!


ive trained at the uni gym for the past year but starting at gym 7 in September it looks nuts


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Mockett said:


> ive trained at the uni gym for the past year but starting at gym 7 in September it looks nuts


Gym7 is great, good atmosphere and kit, Uni gym is crap and packed and the weights are too light!! Lots of people on gear in Gym7, think that's what first drew my into it more so haha.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Will this experiment consist of liquids only apart from when refeeding


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Good luck mate. The end results could be interesting!


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

As long as I don't have to see your toilet! You'll be farting fizzy gravy!


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Breda said:


> Will this experiment consist of liquids only apart from when refeeding


I guess yeah, Monday to Saturday, Whey and Vitamins only.. Whey with Water. Either as a shake or sludge (I.e. less water mixed into thick paste.) Sunday will be Whey still but also carbs (oats, fruits, bread etc) to refill glycogen for the next week training.


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

I don't see the fuss about farts/****s? I'm taking in 300-400g a day atm in Whey and no problems at all! Can't imagine a few extra 100g's and the absense of solids will make that many odds ?


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

SonOfZeus:3331616 said:


> I don't see the fuss about farts/****s? I'm taking in 300-400g a day atm in Whey and no problems at all! Can't imagine a few extra 100g's and the absense of solids will make that many odds ?


I assume atm you're consuming solids as well as whey, I think you will run into problems when your belly has nothing to digest and you're sh!ttin p!ss but never mind its not my guts so crack on bro


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Atm during the weak yeah Chicken/Salad and other meats sometimes, only been doing it 2 weeks but no problems.


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

I did 6 weeks of living of about 8 shakes a day. I put an experiment thread up just like this about half a year ago. I probably went from 16% to 11% BF within that time. Carb cravings are just to much to handle though. Also you don't get the vital vitimans in the shake than you do in food. You'll feel crap, depressed, you'll loose strength but I still managed to keep my muscle although I was on 125mg prop and 75mg tren ace eod. You'll be in a hurry to get out the gym.


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

Subbed! Good luck mate never done something this extreme before! What about protein bars as something to chew on??


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

Sean91 said:


> I did 6 weeks of living of about 8 shakes a day. I put an experiment thread up just like this about half a year ago. I probably went from 16% to 11% BF within that time. Carb cravings are just to much to handle though. Also you don't get the vital vitimans in the shake than you do in food. You'll feel crap, depressed, you'll loose strength but I still managed to keep my muscle although I was on 125mg prop and 75mg tren ace eod. You'll be in a hurry to get out the gym.


Link?


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

SUBBED!!!


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

Surely the better 'experiment' would be just to replace as much protein in your diet with whey as possible no one lives on protein alone or am I missing something


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Pain2Gain:3331761 said:


> Surely the better 'experiment' would be just to replace as much protein in your diet with whey as possible no one lives on protein alone or am I missing something


Yes you are mate SOZ will be living off whey, water and bread n stuff on the weekend.

Think he's essentially just seein if he can be lazy with his diet and still make gains


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

Breda said:


> Yes you are mate SOZ will be living off whey, water and bread n stuff on the weekend.
> 
> Think he's essentially just seein if he can be lazy with his diet and still make gains


That's alright then Breda thought i was missing something important


----------



## puurboi (Feb 16, 2011)

Mate do a video diary about this. It could be very interesting. Though i recommend taking a multi-vit or something daily as you will need it


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

I won't be eating veg, that defeats the point, I won't be eating protein bars, because they contain carbs... No carbs/fats Monday-Saturday, just whey.. Brand is undecided yet, still looking into that.. Not sure when, a few weeks away at least.

People always bang on about how you need protein from real foods i.e. chicken/meats etc, want to put that to the test.


----------



## Gridlock1436114498 (Nov 11, 2004)

Interesting post mate.

If you look at lighterlife people go months living off nothing but about 90g whey a day, they don't die. The results are rapid weight loss but lots of muscle catabolism.

Will be interested to see the result if your higher intake version.

My only concern would be your salt and electrolite levels, IMO you need to suppliment potassium and magnesium and find a source of sodium. Drinking a stock cube in boiling water every day would be a good shout.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Think you'll get the sh!ts, but interesting to see.


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

are you still alive mate, thats the most un educated lazy diet ive ever herd of plus no greens or fiber to help you absorb the protein, vitamin deficiencies.

Good luck with that one mate hope you dont loose too much muscle and you manage to return your digestive track back to working order after youve abused it and learnt your lesson.

I almost feel bloated just thinking about it....


----------



## patriot66 (Jun 25, 2011)

this is gonna be good,im sure usn and sci mx do slow release protein with vitamins added and there carb free,sci mx grs5 and usn igf-1 maybe worth trying them out just to keep the vitamins topped up.


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

Just pointless really pretty stupid to, what exactly will it prove? Not a bloody lot IMO


----------



## laup (Jun 11, 2011)

I was gonna try this approach last year...

There is a dude in my Gym he's 38 & trains twice a day, he has been on protein only and supp diet for over more than a year and is in better shape than anyone else in my gym.

maintains a maybe 4-5-6% bf all year round, only thing that worrys me is he put chocolate in his mouth then spits it out so he can have the taste of it lol.


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

Go for it dude! I do think, it would be wise to add at least a bit (5g or so) of Psyllium Husk to the shakes, for the fibre.


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Sy. said:


> p.s your not putting anything to the test :lol:
> 
> I've seen huge guys whose diet is mainly shakes and not much whole food.
> 
> ...


That guy's a fcuking beast! I'm 'mirin (no ****)


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Would be very interesting to see the results mate


----------



## nottsnewbie (Dec 20, 2005)

Intersted to see how you get on during the 4 weeks and after.


----------



## Raeno (May 3, 2012)

I know its not the same of what your proposing but I dont get any protein from meat. Been veggie all my life. Get all my protein from Whey, Cottage Cheese & Eggs & Ive managed to gain mass, obviously I do eat other foods (carbs & fats), but Whey, Cottage Cheese & Eggs are my protein sources


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Maybe you could connect one of them clip on camera's to your phone and wear it. Then stream it to the internet 24-7 , so we have a constant access to what your doing etc


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

SonOfZeus said:


> Considering doing a little experiment. Currently dieting, training twice daily as per Aus's reccomended protocol and already finding myself getting a little tired of so much chicken (although I'm already consuming ~300g in whey a day + 1kg of chicken normally). So I'm considering do a 4 week experiment, where by Monday - Saturday I will ONLY consume Whey... 650g a day, so well over 500 grams of protein per day.. Then on Sundays, a carb refeed (Clean foods predominately).
> 
> Want to see how this effects my body composition... Can you really get the same results with JUST whey? Is meat really that important? Is it JUST about protein intake, or does the sources actually matter? Does it prove better or worse for cutting? etc! Really just to put Whey to the test!! I know some people will say you need veg blah blah, I eat little of it atm and I'm well, so 4 weeks with even less won't kill me.. I'd supplement with a quality Multi, Omegas and D3, and possibly other things if anyone has anything they feel might be particuarly useful.
> 
> SO anyone want to see this happen? Want to see this logged on UK-M?


Shame gymgym/dslondon isn't here to join you


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

i planned to do this myself a year or 2 ago...bricked it lol, worth a go to see what it brings imo. get some before up and keep the log upto date please, subd


----------



## Gym n juice (Nov 20, 2010)

A waste of a gram of test!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Gym n juice said:


> A waste of a gram of test!


4gram actually. u tried this before? whats ur inpute..


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

ok sonof we will give you a deal on the whey! email me


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

Wheyman said:


> ok sonof we will give you a deal on the whey! email me


Haha I was just wondering when you were gonna pop up! Sponsor the event...and supply the nappies!


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)




----------



## J.Smith (Jul 7, 2011)

This was done on intense muscle too...a couple of people did it. They seemed to get leaner whilst maintaining muscle mass.

Cant see any harm in it...tbh, i think a good tasting whey shake is as nice as food...well if your dieting and trying to keep it clean.


----------



## Imy79 (Oct 19, 2007)

Interested in yoru findings (purely detaisl of your experience) but to be honest I really cannot see, what you will achieve\proof. Protein is Protein, reagrdless if it comes in powder form or solid. Also see it being difficult to keep it up for 4 weeks too, but goo dluck with it anyway.


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

Wheyman Im doing an experiment too. Im snorting the protein powder. Can I have a Deal?


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

Whey protein is a incomplete source of protein, unless your diet already sucks I would imagine this experiment won't yield great results mate.


----------



## Bert Stare (Aug 5, 2011)

wtf where are your fats man, you need more than just carbs and protein, good night sweet test levels


----------



## Barman (Feb 29, 2012)

All i can say is i hope u dont cry with this  good luck doe


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

I would actually to tempted to pay you to do it im that interested (no sarcasm) we will know the truth if you go ahead with it 100% wether or not protein shakes are a waste of time or not.


----------



## Bish83 (Nov 18, 2009)

Its been done i think there was something about this on T-nation couple years ago can't remember what they called the diet.


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

megatron said:


> Whey protein is a incomplete source of protein, unless your diet already sucks I would imagine this experiment won't yield great results mate.


Whats missing?


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Mighty Sparrow said:


> Whats missing?


The protein with some supplement companies


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

Craig660 said:


> The protein with some supplement companies


LOL!

I always thought whey had a complete amino acid spectrum...


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Bert Stare said:


> wtf where are your fats man, you need more than just carbs and protein, good night sweet test levels


Goodnight libido and I mean goodnight 24/7 as im paying the consequences for now.


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Goodnight sweet test levels? If you're jabbing test, you hardly need to worry about fats for natural test.. Wouldn't do this OFF of gear. People banging on about the importants of fats and carbs, it'll be a good experiment to show or disprove this too..


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Any updates on this one mate ?


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

X2. Keep us posted


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

Apparently he OD'd on whey.


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

Been done many times before -called the V diet on T nation, some really good weight loss results but not for everyone-i lasted 6 days and wanted to kill everyone for a carb.


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

I don't get why some people seem so against this idea? Those ciritising him for not having enough/any carbs and fats, this will prove whether or not it's necessary etc. Not sure I'd do it myself to be honest but I'm all up for anyone else doing it and showing us the results!


----------



## brandon91 (Jul 4, 2011)

sounds like the velocity diet

http://velocity.t-nation.com/free_online_program/sports_body_training_diet_velocity/velocity_diet_30


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

mikep81 said:


> I don't get why some people seem so against this idea? Those ciritising him for not having enough/any carbs and fats, this will prove whether or not it's necessary etc. Not sure I'd do it myself to be honest but I'm all up for anyone else doing it and showing us the results!


im not actually sure how anyone can criticise him on absolutely any of it if they've never done it themselves lol.


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

Not a criticism as such, but my questions would be on such a low fiber diet would the ability to absorb all this protein be reduced?

And what effect would a liquid diet have on 'bowel movements'

There genuine questions, and I would be very interested in seeing the results.


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

Double post.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Let me know if you want this moving to the journal forum mate.


----------



## v-uk (May 7, 2012)

Subscribed.


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

I would get this moved mate as bet there is loads subbed to it on here


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

How do you sub? will be interested in weekly report


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

husky said:


> Been done many times before -called the V diet on T nation, some really good weight loss results but not for everyone-i lasted 6 days and wanted to kill everyone for a carb.


Yep velocity diet mate, dont think i could last just on shakes alone

It would take my breath awhey


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

PatWelsh said:


> Yep velocity diet mate, dont think i could last just on shakes alone
> 
> *It would take my breath awhey*


proper pmsl. exactly the type of jokes my dad comes off with...so terrible they're good...anyway you got a link for that study & the results? any loss in muscle mass?


----------



## alexyZZZ (May 2, 2012)

Really want an update. might try this bad boy out!


----------



## Ahal84 (Jun 2, 2010)

chilisi said:


> I thought about this once, then I realised how much I'd miss meat and real food


This


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

How you getting on with this mate? i had a think about it and have decided to jump on board and also give it a try again.Give us an update on your progress please.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

husky said:


> How you getting on with this mate? i had a think about it and have decided to jump on board and also give it a try again.Give us an update on your progress please.


x2


----------



## VeNuM (Aug 14, 2011)

mygym said:


> x2


x3 lol


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

I have been upping my protein shake intake and it really does make you spend more time in the toilet! - Shakes only would be hard work


----------



## Gridlock1436114498 (Nov 11, 2004)

If I drink too much whey without food either side I get stomach cramps and constipation. Everyone is build differently though.


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

well no update form SoZ-but since Monday i've lost 6 pounds doing this, energy levels ok, strength still where it was-big factor is having plenty different flavours of whey-and I recommend pro-10-their strawberry is really nice.


----------



## bigginhoose (Jun 14, 2011)

How many shakes a day


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

six mate-last one at night has a teaspoon of peanut butter mixed in.


----------



## bigginhoose (Jun 14, 2011)

Hard work all the best is that also with water


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

Lol this is serious business to pull this off.

I have a whey shake instead of brekkie and that is a challenge on it's own. I would still need a solid dinner even it was plain grilled chicken especially with other inconsiderate people munch curry n pizza all around me!!


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

150ml milk 150ml water-someone was cooking garlic bread at work smelt lovely-i don't even like garlic bread!


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

650 grams of whey per day? I would not like to be your toilet.

In terms of body composition I don't think it will have any noticeable difference. Protein is protein, digestion/utilisation speed is up to your body. It will be good for you to put this to the test. Looking forward To it


----------



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

ive done that for say 2weeks, not that much whey tho. ull have to have a sh1t tonne of water and defo some veg and fibre. i found i gained lean mass whilst losing weight but then it got to a point where even when i added a bit of fish in dail and beans i was so low on energy i was close to passing out on a squat day, was loosing a lot of weight tho and getting stronger


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

Toilets been ok so far , been taking multivits and cod liver oil-last time i lasted six days but feel much better and mentally prepared this time, been drinking plenty of water and have the camel pack in the jacket all day at work so fluid is on tap all the time.I come from a farming back ground and have always been strong but holding a fair amount of body fat i'm at the stage in life now where i'm gonna hammer this and see where it takes me-cardio everyday is a new thing for me but music on and mind in the zone and i'm done. I'll need to start my own journal and stop cluttering up SoZ's.


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> 650 grams of whey per day? I would not like to be your toilet.
> 
> In terms of body composition I don't think it will have any noticeable difference.* Protein is protein,* digestion/utilisation speed is up to your body. It will be good for you to put this to the test. Looking forward To it


Protein is NOT protein dude, that's like saying a calorie is a calorie, but worse lol


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

at the very least add some oats and Olive oil to your whey that way you won`t be as flat and loose as much muscle.


----------



## RadMan23 (Dec 22, 2010)

Any update on this experiment?


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

he died lol jk


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

hes been on the sh1it for the last 2 weeks


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Did this ever happen or do you plan to do it ?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

He`s been stuck in the toilet drinking whey


----------



## DoIEvenLift (Feb 10, 2011)

cant afford to now :lol:


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

DoIEvenLift said:


> cant afford to now :lol:


Basically you tried and couldn't hack it ?

I don't actually blame you to be fair, its hard work having 3 shakes a day and keeping stomach in check

- - - Updated - - -



DoIEvenLift said:


> cant afford to now :lol:


Basically you tried and couldn't hack it ?

I don't actually blame you to be fair, its hard work having 3 shakes a day and keeping stomach in check


----------



## ciggy (May 12, 2010)

Craig660 said:


> Basically you tried and couldn't hack it ?
> 
> I don't actually blame you to be fair, its hard work having 3 shakes a day and keeping stomach in check
> 
> ...


Doievenlift isnt the op think he was joking?


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

ciggy said:


> Doievenlift isnt the op think he was joking?


Good call Ciggy my man

- - - Updated - - -



ciggy said:


> Doievenlift isnt the op think he was joking?


Good call Ciggy my man


----------



## DoIEvenLift (Feb 10, 2011)

yeah.. i aint the OP mate.. i was just joking cuz of the vat increase lol


----------



## dan_mk (Feb 16, 2012)

SonOfZeus said:


> I personally love the taste of whey.. I can consume it endlessly, so in a sense I'll enjoy this.. That's it Liam. Whey is a quality source, but its also quickly digested, does this matter? I want to see how my strength changes, my composition changes... I should lean up, but how much muscle will I keep..


Might be worth mixing a blend of various sources of whey. Some fast digested and some slower stuff, might keep you fuller for longer too


----------



## Jak3D (Jan 21, 2012)

The fitness industry's version of 'supersize me'


----------



## musio (Jan 25, 2008)

Milky said:


> Did this ever happen or do you plan to do it ?


What happened @SonOfZeus ?

Interested to find out.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

he popped up sometime last week then went again :s


----------



## laup (Jun 11, 2011)

How did this go in the end?


----------



## User Name (Aug 19, 2012)

This could've been the next hit 'docufilm'.


----------

